# Star Wars Jawa Costume



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

This is a Star Wars Jawa costume that we made. The robe is brown burlap, and is lined so it wont be itchy. The mask is just a regular hockey mask painted black , and the eyes are small flashlight lenses painted orange and epoxied to the mask. The battery pack goes in a pouch inside the hood. The shooter is made of 2x4 and PVC pipes of various diameters, the trigger is a coat hook. The ammo pouches came from the army surplus store. Brown gloves are part of the costume, but not shown in the pictures. All together, about $40 invested.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That looks great!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Fantastice costume! The pouches really make it look authentic. I always give extra candy to the kids in Star Wars costumes.


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

You did a really nice job on that! I like the hockey mask idea.

Randy


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very well done!!.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks like you crawled right out of the sandcrawler....great work.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job, I really like it. Ammo packs and the shooter/gun complete it perfectly.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

WOW! I love that!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautifully done, EA!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Sweet that looks great. Makes me want to break out the Star Wars and play!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

That does look great. Lucas probably spent a grand on each one of his.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very very cool. Great job!


----------

